
Right to Repair Ad in MA - swiley
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYp2_oiwtIg
======
avmich
"Vote No on Question 1. Keep your data safe".

I guess every idea can be turned into BS by a proper hyperbolization.

------
Finnucane
I’m voting yes because that was some serious bullshit.

